# Breeding?



## Frankie (May 27, 2016)

So random question, if you hatch chick's from a hen can you breed those chick's back to the same rooster?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

You can, but it would be inbreeding.SOP breeders prefer to call it line-breeding (Father to Daughter)


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I really don't like doing that. However if all you have is one rooster then you are kind of stuck. However if you have a chick that hatches and is a cockerel keep it and use it and only use it with a few of the younger ones then breed that offspring back to the original rooster. It's still not right to me, but it is better then daughter to father. At least with doing it to the so called brother would most likely be half brother if they are coming from different mothers.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you're not careful with line breeding you can open a big can of worms with health issues. Basically you're amplifying any genetic issues that might be there.

Yes, breeders like me, did line breeding. But a lot of thought went in to the plan. It was not done again and again breeding back the same genetics within just a few of the same family of birds.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

robin416 said:


> If you're not careful with line breeding you can open a big can of worms with health issues. Basically you're amplifying any genetic issues that might be there.
> 
> Yes, breeders like me, did line breeding. But a lot of thought went in to the plan. It was not done again and again breeding back the same genetics within just a few of the same family of birds.


You are right. I found out that Even flaws came back after a few generations doing the line breeding and that is why I started making sure that I had 2 roosters at all times for my select breeds. For instance Half our original rooster had 1 waddle after 3 generations the cockerels all started having 1 waddle as well. It was a flaw that I couldn't have in my Legacy. When I saw what was happening I had to make a trip all the way to Maine to get another rooster to add in to what I had.

Stormy's dad was Half, luckily for me he never passed on that trait. However his brother Trouble passed it on in all of his sons. So he was culled, and we got a replacement.

I wish some days that there was a way to take all of the good traits from each rooster and put them all into one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hildar, you're experience is perfect for describing what can happen and how to fix it. 

I'm glad you found time to stop in.


----------



## Frankie (May 27, 2016)

Thank you guys very much. I appreciate the time and info.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

You can always purchase new roosters every year. I purchase a few roosters and hens each year to choose from. Sometime I keep one sometimes none. Rooster are usually less expensive than hens so it's cheaper to purchase new roosters. It's just hard because it takes so much effort to find good roosters.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I wanted to buy a bunch of roosters this winter to freshen up my stock as I have done before but we had a series of really expensive unfortunate things happen and it looks like I will need to put it off... That being said I like buying in bulk off the hatcheries raising them for a bit, and culling them insanely hard (4 out of 50 last time made the cut.) Or you could just find a breeder in your area selling surplus who are already good enough... or not. All depends what you're looking for in a rooster! Hadly matters if you're making barnyard mixes.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Also if you are looking for an additional rooster this is the time to do it. Every one who raised chickens in the Spring/Summer and has oopsie roosters are trying to get them homed! You can find anything you want - beautiful, friendly, etc on Craigslist and FaceBook etc right now!


----------

